# Officer Jarrod John Martinez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Officer Jarrod John Martinez 
*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Thursday, October 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* 19081
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, October 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Jarrod Martinez was killed in a motorcycle accident on Steele Street in Santa Barbara.

Officer Martinez was driving home on his personal motorcycle after appearing in traffic court Thursday on official California Highway Patrol business. He was driving westbound on Steele Street near the intersection of Foxen Canyon Road, just south of Highway 154, when a vehicle traveling the opposite direction entered his lane of traffic while attempting to make a left turn. Officer Martinez braked to avoid a collision but his motorcycle slid from under him and he struck the vehicle. He was dragged approximately 50 feet.

Officer Martinez was one day shy of his one year anniversary with the California Highway Patrol. He is survived by his wife and 4-year-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Martinez.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace Officer Martinez


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Officer.


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Martinez.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

